# Bolts and Nuts



## shawn57187 (Oct 20, 2012)

Oftentimes when I take apart an old bike the rusted bolts are too deteriorated to use again.  I can find new ones at Ace Hardware, etc, but they usually aren't the same style as the ones they replaced.  For instance, the flat head bolts have a different style head than what they currently sell.  I was wondering if anyone had a source for these types of bolts?

Thanks!


----------



## Buster1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Lowes sells stainless steel nuts and bolts.  Some of them are close to resembling the old ones with domed tops and just a flat head slot.


----------



## jpromo (Oct 21, 2012)

I've had the best luck at the old, small town hardware shops. The variety they have is usually quite vast compared to a big-box store.


----------



## jpromo (Oct 21, 2012)

And as long as the hardware isn't nickeled or stainless, you can leave it in white vinegar for a night, pull it out, and let it flash rust to give you a patina on a fresh bolt.. I assume I'm not the only one who obsesses that much :o


----------

